# Do you have or want Tattoos?



## ClannadFan (Jul 5, 2022)

Do you have any?

If you want one, what do you want?

Would you ever get an anime tattoo?

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Leo Fall (Jul 5, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Do you have any?
> 
> If you want one, what do you want?
> 
> Would you ever get an anime tattoo?


I've been wanting tattoos forever, the majority are of ones that have more emotional meaning behind them.
The anime tattoo, I've thought about too however don't think I'd do. I might get one of the village's symbol tattooed on my ankle or something, but I'm not sure.
What about you?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 5, 2022)

Tenshio said:


> I've been wanting tattoos forever, the majority are of ones that have more emotional meaning behind them.
> The anime tattoo, I've thought about too however don't think I'd do. I might get one of the village's symbol tattooed on my ankle or something, but I'm not sure.
> What about you?


I have 1 small tattoo on my chest that my friends and I got, but I do plan on getting more soon. My only problem is idk what I want, but I do know I atleast want a quarter sleeve, maybe full.

And for anime tattoos I know I want 1 too, but not sure which design I want on me. One time I did almost get my waifu on my quad as a impulse/joke but luckily one of my friends talked me out of it lol


----------



## Leo Fall (Jul 5, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> I have 1 small tattoo on my chest that my friends and I got, but I do plan on getting more soon. My only problem is idk what I want, but I do know I atleast want a quarter sleeve, maybe full.
> 
> And for anime tattoos I know I want 1 too, but not sure which design I want on me. One time I did almost get my waifu on my quad as a impulse/joke but luckily one of my friends talked me out of it lol


Oh neat! I relate to the indecisiveness. I know two for sure of what I want and where- but the rest, clueless.
That's cool. I hope that it's not your waifu- might not be the best idea lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 5, 2022)

Tenshio said:


> Oh neat! I relate to the indecisiveness. I know two for sure of what I want and where- but the rest, clueless.
> That's cool. I hope that it's not your waifu- might not be the best idea lol


Yeah, at the time all my friends were getting a bunch of tattoos I had fomo lol. I think I would of regretted it but not too much tbh, since imo a tats just a tat. You be forgetting that you even have one most of the time


----------



## Leo Fall (Jul 5, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Yeah, at the time all my friends were getting a bunch of tattoos I had fomo lol. I think I would of regretted it but not too much tbh, since imo a tats just a tat. You be forgetting that you even have one most of the time


That's a fair point too, especially if it's covered by clothing the majority of time. My mom has one at the base of her neck, her hair hides it and whenever I mention it she's like "wait wha- oh yeah". Always interesting.


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 5, 2022)

Tenshio said:


> That's a fair point too, especially if it's covered by clothing the majority of time. My mom has one at the base of her neck, her hair hides it and whenever I mention it she's like "wait wha- oh yeah". Always interesting.


Yeah, my waifu would of been high on my quad. The only people seeing that would be people who see me naked lol. And she aint the one anyway if she can't handle a cringe waifu tattoo


----------



## Leo Fall (Jul 5, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Yeah, my waifu would of been high on my quad. The only people seeing that would be people who see me naked lol. And she aint the one anyway if she can't handle a cringe waifu tattoo


Very good points throughout this. She'd probably have something similar, tattoo or not tbh

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 5, 2022)

I don’t have any. Would definitely like to get something eventually, but I’m picky. Would probably travel to a really good artist. And no, I wouldn’t get an anime or game tattoo. I’ve seen nice ones but I’d probably go for something more aesthetic than sentimental.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## Yamato (Jul 5, 2022)

I'd get the ANBU symbol on my shoulder if I got a tattoo

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gerjaffers786 (Jul 5, 2022)

Not allowed in my religion but If I could I would get a football tattoo.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 5, 2022)

My left arm is tattooed completely in old rustic armor. And I've got a couple of small tattoos on my chest.

Me and My wife both do amateur level tattooing, but we're good enough to do touch ups on each other and simple designs etc. I'll probably end up getting the entire left side of my body tattooed.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Karasu (Jul 5, 2022)

Has none - wants some. It's kind of one of those things that I would spend an eternity picking out, and then don't even get me started on who I would pick to do it. Shit - by the time that happens I'd be too old to get one 

You gotta love a good tattoo on the right person tho. It's hot.

Oh yeah - anime tattoo...possibly, but probably something unconventional. Perhaps a symbol or something that reminds me of a character, or something I got from the overall story or a theme that I appreciated. Good story writing is good no matter the medium, and there's plenty of inspiration to be had.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## J★J♥ (Jul 5, 2022)

No and No.
I thought about getting a zipper tattoo across the long scar around my hand but changed my mind

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gin (Jul 5, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Do you have any?


nope


ClannadFan said:


> If you want one, what do you want?


not desperate for one but a small minimalist design somewhere on one of my arms could be cool


ClannadFan said:


> Would you ever get an anime tattoo?


lmao no

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## LawdyLawd (Jul 5, 2022)

I have one tattoo on my wrist of a feather for my late grandmother.

& id only ever get sasukes curse seal on neck or the Ootsusuki tomoes around upper chest like Hagoromo as far as anime tats go. If ever.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pfft (Jul 5, 2022)

No I have zero tattoos 

I’m really unsure of what I would want and how much it would mean to me to have something forever on me.  Plus my needs are high for such an undertaking..

First off; it’s kinda really wild how so many people claim some spiritual connection to their tattoos ;
And no I’m not referring to cultures that have tattoos with definite meaning. I’m talking about people who want a tattoo and claims to have great meaning behind it for whatever reason as it’s not connected to them culturally. 

For me most people who say that are so culturally unaware of tattoos and meanings it’s wildly amusing that they assume it their tattoo can have great meaning when they don’t put great thought into the meaning. 

For me not only would such a tattoo need to be by someone who only made clean tattoos and by clean I mean; they can’t tattoo some racist sexist bullshit. If I seen the person who touched me made such tattoos idk I couldn’t find the tattoo clean and with meaning. They would need to have instruments that mainly create cultural tattoos. I don’t want some tattoo and later I find out the tattoo artist made some confederate flag tattoo for someone for money.

I would also say a signed agreement or like a consent form would need to transact between me and said tattoo artist.

I would also need the tattoo artist to be above all indigenous and a woman. I can’t imagine someone non native ever touching me and claiming said tattoo had meaning. If I got an aesthetic tattoo it would slightly be more ok for a non native woman to tattoo me.

 I would definitely need to place high importance that there is no possibility that there is any bad on the artist or the instruments. 

If I can find and get all this met then I would consider having a tattoo

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## pfft (Jul 5, 2022)

I do know of one woman who does meet all my criteria btw … but she only opens her tattoos up for sale once a year and it sells out within minutes and you need to wait till next year to try again.


----------



## Upendo Upendo no Mi (Jul 5, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Do you have any?
> 
> If you want one, what do you want?
> 
> Would you ever get an anime tattoo?


I’m not opposed to ever getting one, but I don't know what I'd even get tattooed. 

Probably something with meaning, but not something like birthdays or pictures of someone.

As for the anime tattoo, most likely not. But if I were to get one, it wouldn’t be the counterfeit of a character. Or some kanji of a cool phrase in an anime.


----------



## Lmao (Jul 5, 2022)

pfft said:


> I would also need the tattoo artist to be above all indigenous and* a woman*.


You refuse to let a male gynecologist see you, you refuse to let a male tattoo artist tattoo you - is this trauma talking or just straight bias?


----------



## pfft (Jul 5, 2022)

Lmao said:


> You refuse to let a male gynecologist see you, you refuse to let a male tattoo artist tattoo you - is this trauma talking or just straight bias?


Women are better with their hands. Imagine some big monster hands using a tattoo gun and trying to get delicate and detailed …

It’s like asking an elephant  to use a scalpel and expecting it to do a good job


----------



## Karasu (Jul 5, 2022)

pfft said:


> Women are better with their hands. Imagine some big monster hands using a tattoo gun and trying to get delicate and detailed …
> 
> It’s like asking an elephant  to use a scalpel and expecting it to do a good job


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 5, 2022)

pfft said:


> Women are better with their hands. Imagine some big monster hands using a tattoo gun and trying to get delicate and detailed …
> 
> It’s like asking an elephant  to use a scalpel and expecting it to do a good job


My friends and I all got matching tattoos. A woman tatted us. It was my only tattoo so I had no way to compare it. But my friend with over 20 tattoos said, and I quote "That was one heavy handed bitch" excuse his language.

He said it was his most painful tattoo lol. I believe it since blood was running down my chest. Point is, the gender doesn't matter when it comes to this.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## pfft (Jul 5, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> My friends and I all got matching tattoos. A woman tatted us. It was my only tattoo so I had no way to compare it. But my friend with over 20 tattoos said, and I quote "That was one heavy handed bitch" excuse his language.
> 
> He said it was his most painful tattoo lol. I believe it since blood was running down my chest. Point is, the gender doesn't matter when it comes to this.


I’m jk cuz he brought up stuff from another thread rofl… I want a woman because they are more likely to have my criteria met for my tattoo needs. Plus I happen to draw and I’m a woman and several of my cousins do tattoos both men and women. I designed before but never tattooed.

Plus your friend might  a moron about art and maybe a puss but I do suggest getting another tattoo and lmk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Lmao (Jul 5, 2022)

pfft said:


> Women are better with their hands. Imagine some big monster hands using a tattoo gun and trying to get delicate and detailed …
> 
> It’s like asking an elephant  to use a scalpel and expecting it to do a good job


I can't tell if you're trolling or being serious and I'm really holding back the urge to meme this post because it legit sounds like you're traumatized and that's no laughing matter.

This is the second time you've referred to men as "monsters" in a post that had no violent context, why do feel that way?


----------



## Lmao (Jul 5, 2022)

Nvm you're just trolling, that's a relief at least.


----------



## pfft (Jul 5, 2022)

Lmao said:


> I can't tell if you're trolling or being serious and I'm really holding back the urge to meme this post because it legit sounds like you're traumatized and that's no laughing matter.
> 
> This is the second time you've referred to men as "monsters" in a post that had no violent context, why do feel that way?


Does it offend you that I appreciate womens artistry?  Is there a tattoo policy of what is feminine. 

Ngl I’ve had men tell me that they like that I don’t have tattoos cuz hoes and sluts get tattoos.

The stuff men say is so wild sometimes when they try to compliment you


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 5, 2022)

Lmao and pfft are both ways to express laughter, but so different at the same time.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Lmao (Jul 5, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Lmao and pfft are both ways to express laughter, but so different at the same time.


Sometimes I read some of her posts and I'm like:



_"She serious?"_


There's no doubt in my mind vice-versa is also true.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 5, 2022)

No and I don't think I would get one either.

Even if there was a particular thing I attached meaning to. I like taking occasional breaks from my interest and I would probably regret a constant reminder.

I'm quite fond of other peoples dedication to it though. Considering it's not always the easiest choice to make.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jim (Jul 5, 2022)

no. Temporary tattoos would serve their purpose just fine

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Flowjr (Jul 5, 2022)

I have the design for a photo-realistic image of a leopard, I just want an artist that I trust to place it on my left arm.

Going to get some contemporary art on both of my wrist.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheTwelfthKenpachi (Jul 6, 2022)

I don't have any, but recently I had an idea :

Get an empty heart tatooed, with flower buds growing on it.
And then, when I get married or fine the one I know I'll love forever, get their name tatooed to feel the empty space of the heart, and have flowers grow over the buds.

If I had to get a manga tatoo, I'd probably get a Bleach tatoo.


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 6, 2022)

TheTwelfthKenpachi said:


> I don't have any, but recently I had an idea :
> 
> Get an empty heart tatooed, with flower buds growing on it.
> And then, when I get married or fine the one I know I'll love forever, get their name tatooed to feel the empty space of the heart, and have flowers grow over the buds.
> ...


With how high divorce rates are these days I'd be careful with getting a name tatted lol. But you can always get it covered up I suppose

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheTwelfthKenpachi (Jul 6, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> With how high divorce rates are these days I'd be careful with getting a name tatted lol. But you can always get it covered up I suppose


They better stay with me

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 6, 2022)

TheTwelfthKenpachi said:


> They better stay with me


You should be fine as long as you wait a while. I think I saw somewhere that around 7 years of marriage is usually when you should be safe, in most cases. Sounds about right to me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheTwelfthKenpachi (Jul 6, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> You should be fine as long as you wait a while. I think I saw somewhere that around 7 years of marriage is usually when you should be safe, in most cases. Sounds about right to me


Thanks for the tip!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Lmao (Jul 6, 2022)

OT: I don't have any nor am I looking to get one, never saw the appeal tbh. Also I respect people who don't put ink on their bodies a bit more for some reason, they come across as more confident in themselves but maybe I'm a bit biased on this since I've met so many people who got one just to look cool or fit in in certain groups.

Some designs are really cool though and I definitely see the artistic side of it.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jim (Jul 6, 2022)

Lmao said:


> Also I respect people who don't put ink on their bodies a bit more for some reason,


even as a kid, i thought temporary tattoos would serve the purpose just fine, lol


----------



## Lmao (Jul 6, 2022)

Jim said:


> even as a kid, i thought temporary tattoos would serve the purpose just fine, lol


Sounds normal.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yamato (Jul 23, 2022)

Yamato said:


> I'd get the ANBU symbol on my shoulder if I got a tattoo


Was thinking about this the other day and had a twist on the ANBU tattoo. 
I'd turn it into fishing hooks, with one upward and one upside down. Though only catch is if I catch a huge tuna and I'd get one hook tattoo for that and for another going for a Marlin then add the upside down hook to it. Somehow I want to add a strawhat to it too. Somewhere on it.


----------



## Djomla (Jul 23, 2022)

No. No.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mider T (Dec 25, 2022)




----------



## Sunrider (Dec 25, 2022)

Three so far; two on my hips and one at the base of my neck. 

I'd have a lot more if I could decide what I wanted.


----------



## Swarmy (Dec 25, 2022)

If there's one thing I got 100% from my mom... it's overly sensitive skin. I would most likely die from an allergic reaction the moment I get inked inside.

There's also the issue with my obsessive need to change things, back in the day on this forum I used to change avatars daily at one point... now imagine if I got a tattoo.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Nightfall (Dec 25, 2022)

Swarmy said:


> If there's one thing I got 100% from my mom... it's overly sensitive skin. I would most likely die from an allergic reaction the moment I get inked inside.
> 
> There's also the issue with my obsessive need to change things, back in the day on this forum I used to change avatars daily at one point... now imagine if I got a tattoo.



Hmm... centipede tattoos could actually look persistently awesome.. when I think about it...   

At first it sounds like one of those generic underworld themed tattoos you see in fiction.. but the level of detail in a centipede is just fantastic on a tattoo.


----------



## Swarmy (Dec 25, 2022)

Nightfall said:


> Hmm... centipede tattoos could actually look persistently awesome.. when I think about it...
> 
> At first it sounds like one of those generic underworld themed tattoos you see in fiction.. but the level of detail in a centipede is just fantastic on a tattoo.


I was thinking a grub actually.







I love how larval insects look and it serves as good symbolism for me too, I am no where near being an imago yet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Dec 25, 2022)

Yes I do. I think I'd suit them but I'm a victim of choice paralysis.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Karasu (Dec 25, 2022)

Delta Shell said:


> Yes I do. I think I'd suit them but I'm a victim of choice paralysis.



That's a great phrase - Imma steal that for future use.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Flowjr (Dec 25, 2022)

Of a leopard, I have the design already considered. 

I considered African scarring to honor past ancestors but it's extremely hard to find someone that can do it.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Galan (Dec 25, 2022)

No and Never. Since I'm regular blood donor.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## pfft (Dec 26, 2022)

Since someone updated this I legit missed out again for the openings to book for the woman I would let tattoo me. She’s once again sold out of all tattoo opening. She’s already booked for 2023


----------



## trance (Dec 30, 2022)

no tattoos

wanted one when i was younger but i grew out of it


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Dec 30, 2022)

i change my mind a lot so getting a tattoo would not work for me. 

i can't think of a single design i would appreciate for a week- let alone permanently.


----------



## Psychic (Dec 31, 2022)

Personally, I don't see the point of getting a tattoo. To me it's no different than a label or a brand name. And I don't like to stand out. I can see why people like to beautify or decorate themselves but it's not something I would chose for myself.


----------

